# WHAT ABOUT IVORY COAST? Obama deeply concerned but....na not going to apply his



## Robert (Apr 3, 2011)

doctrine to the slaughter of 1000 people or more Precisely an entire town.

No Oil?


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Apr 3, 2011)

Robert said:


> doctrine to the slaughter of 1000 people or more Precisely an entire town.
> 
> No Oil?



Another UN-Mandated disaster. They support an opposition that is as brutal if not more-so than the Government they're forcing out. I can only Pray we don't get involved with that mess. But who knows? I guess we'll see.


----------



## Seawytch (Apr 3, 2011)

So ALL situations are exactly the same to you are they? 

In order to intervene in the Ivory Coast, we WOULD have to put "boots on the ground". You cannot institute a "no fly zone" there. 

Oh, and the Ivory Coast exports oil. 

_Principal exports are *petroleum*, cocoa, coffee, pineapples, tuna, rubber, and tropical woods._

Ivory Coast Economy


----------



## waltky (Mar 12, 2013)

Interpeace warns western Ivory Coast continues to be vulnerable to violence...

*Western Ivory Coast Remains Vulnerable to Violence*
_ March 12, 2013  A new report from the peacebuilding body Interpeace warns western Ivory Coast continues to be vulnerable to the type of violence that killed at least 1,000 people during the 2010-11 post-election conflict._


> The Interpeace report draws from more than 300 interviews and focuses on the western regions of Guemon and Cavally, which were home to the worst massacre of the post-election violence.  The violence began after former President Laurent Gbagbo failed to admit defeat in the November 2010 presidential runoff vote, sparking six months of fighting the United Nations says claimed more than 3,000 lives.  According to the report, the main drivers of instability in the region include longstanding land conflicts, the role of ethnicity in politics, and the weakness of the state, especially the security forces.  But the report also warns of widespread feelings of victimization among the population.
> 
> The region largely supported former president Gbagbo, and the new president - Alassane Ouattara - has been reluctant to rearm the police and the gendarmes.  Instead, the military has taken the lead in providing security.  The report's lead researcher, Severin Kouame, said weak state institutions in the west fueled suspicions the government was only serving Ouattara supporters while ignoring Gbagbo supporters.  The government must take into account its position.  In the mind of certain parts of the population this government is a government of part of Ivorians. There is a need for the government, the state, to present itself as a government of all Ivorians, said Kouame.   A prominent example of state weakness is the case of Mount Peko National Park, which is occupied by a militia group that fought on Ouattaras side during the conflict.
> 
> ...


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 13, 2013)

Republicans say we are broke. Thus, we can NOT afford another war. And, Republicans say negotiations and talking wont work. Only force will work.

Note to Republicans, yet again: WE CANNOT AFFORD YET ANOTHER WAR.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 13, 2013)

bucs90 said:


> Republicans say we are broke. Thus, we can NOT afford another war. And, Republicans say negotiations and talking wont work. Only force will work.
> 
> Note to Republicans, yet again: WE CANNOT AFFORD YET ANOTHER WAR.



if you havent noticed, it's Obama who has been attacking various nations the past 4 years.


----------



## auditor0007 (Mar 13, 2013)

Robert said:


> doctrine to the slaughter of 1000 people or more Precisely an entire town.
> 
> No Oil?



Obama is not the one who got us into two wars.  In case you haven't noticed, we have not gone to war in Syria either.  As for Libya, our involvement was minimal at best.  It's not our job to police the entire world.


----------



## waltky (Mar 28, 2013)

New attacks in Ivory Coast...

*New Ivory Coast Unrest Displaces Thousands*
_ March 27, 2013  In the past two weeks, three attacks have killed at least 13 people and displaced thousands in western Ivory Coast._


> Local officials say the attacks in Ivory Coast were carried out by armed groups crossing the border from neighboring Liberia.  Ivorian combatants and Liberian mercenaries fled into Liberia when Ivory Coast's post-election conflict ended nearly two years ago, and Human Rights Watch has accused them of involvement in sporadic attacks dating as far back as July 2011.  The post-election conflict was sparked by the refusal of former President Laurent Gbagbo to concede defeat in the November 2010 vote against his successor, President Alassane Ouattara.
> 
> The recent attacks have been early-morning raids.  On March 13, gunmen killed two soldiers and five civilians in the town of Zilebly.  A raid on March 21 resulted in no deaths, though three assailants were arrested and weapons including AK-47s were recovered.  Two days later, an attack on a village outside the town of Blolequin resulted in six deaths, three of them assailants.  U.N. refugee agency senior protection officer Jackie Keegan says more than 6,000 people fled in response to the three attacks, and that roughly 2,700 were still displaced.  Many of these villages were entirely emptied during the post-election crisis and remained empty for months into 2011," said Keegan. "Both the communities that fled and the communities that are now hosting them are really just recovering now from that experience.  And the destruction of villages and also of stocks, including grain stocks, is going to have a significant impact on their ability to reestablish themselves.
> 
> ...


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 28, 2013)

We're broke. We cant afford more wars. We cant afford to be the source of military welfare for the rest of the world.


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 28, 2013)

Robert said:


> doctrine to the slaughter of 1000 people or more Precisely an entire town.
> 
> No Oil?



Reminds me of Reagan when Sadam used chemical WMD's on Iranians.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2016)

Gbagbo about to go on trial...

*Laurent Gbagbo: Former Ivory Coast leader's trial to begin*
_28 Jan.`16 - The trial of former Ivory Coast President Laurent Gbagbo for crimes against humanity is set to begin at the International Criminal Court (ICC)._


> He faces charges relating to the country's civil conflict that erupted after he lost elections in 2010.  The trial aims to "uncover the truth", ICC Chief Prosecutor Fatou Bensouda told reporters at The Hague.  Both Mr Gbagbo and his co-accused, former militia leader Charles Ble Goude, say they are innocent.  "The trial is an opportunity for reconciliation," Mr Gbagbo's lawyer Emmanuel Altit said. "It is for this reason that he awaits it with confidence."  A lawyer for Mr Ble Goude, who is accused of organising attacks on opposition supporters, described his client as a "man of peace".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jackson (Jan 28, 2016)

Robert said:


> doctrine to the slaughter of 1000 people or more Precisely an entire town.
> 
> No Oil?


Obama doesn't give a shit about the Ivory Coast. The only things he cares about are his poll numbers.  I think he should retire there though.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 28, 2016)

Jackson said:


> Obama doesn't give a shit about the Ivory Coast. The only things he cares about are his poll numbers.  I think he should retire there though.


That's not a bad idea. With 8 years of experience, he should be able to do a reasonable job as the leader of a banana republic.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 28, 2016)

Meathead said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Obama doesn't give a shit about the Ivory Coast. The only things he cares about are his poll numbers.  I think he should retire there though.
> ...


They are too smart to elect him over there.  Their rule is no Kenyans can be on the ballot.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 28, 2016)

Côte d’Ivoire: First former head of state trial opens at ICC

Here is a good news story. Maybe Blair/Bush will get their day in court some day ?


----------



## waltky (Mar 14, 2016)

Ivory Coast terrorist attack leaves 18 dead...

*Several dead in Ivory Coast beach terror attack*
_Monday 14th March, 2016 - A group of Al Qaeda affiliated gunmen killed several people, including picnickers and swimmers, in three hotels in the beach resort city of Grand-Bassam, Ivory Coast, officials said Monday._


> The attack on a beach close to the L'Etoile Sud Hotel at Grand Bassam resort outside the Ivorian capital Abidjan on a sunny Sunday a perfect holiday at the beach resort was the third major strike in West Africa since November.  Witnesses said that swimmers and sunbathers had gathered along the seaside beaches and pools at the cluster of three hotels L'Etoile du Sud, the Wharf Hotel and Koral Beach at the start of a hot afternoon. Grand-Bassam, a former French colonial capital, is about 40 kilometers from the country's largest city and the capital, Abidjan.  The gunmen killed 14 civilians and two men of the country's elite forces, the authorities said, adding six gunmen were also killed.
> 
> Online pictures and a video from the scene showed bodies strewn across the bloodstained sand with people fleeing amid chaos.  French President Francois Hollande condemned what he called a "cowardly attack" and pledged French support to find out who was responsible for the attack. At least one French citizen was killed, he said.  An Al Qaeda offshoot Al Qaeda in the Islamic Maghreb said it was behind the attack. The North African affiliate of Al Qaeda has targeted hotels in West Africa before.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Ivory Coast reels from extremist attack, boosts security*
_Mar 14,`16 -- Before the shooting started, an armed man stood quietly at the entrance to a beachfront restaurant, holding a Kalashnikov rifle and coolly surveying the crowd. Francois Tanon, who rents beach chairs to tourists at Ivory Coast's Grand-Bassam resort town, thought the man was a security guard._


> A few minutes later, Tanon was talking to a customer when a bullet hit the client in the neck.  "The patron I was speaking to fell down right in front of me," Tanon said. "The man that I saw before at the entrance, now I saw him down near the water, his gun in his hand, he was firing everywhere."  In the end 18 were killed Sunday, leaving Grand-Bassam and all of Ivory Coast reeling from its first Islamic extremist attack. President Alassane Ouattara's government began work Monday to tighten security and prevent similar violence.
> 
> Ouattara presided over an emergency meeting with Cabinet ministers and his National Security Council on Monday. Following the meeting, the government revised the death toll to 15 civilians and three special forces, up from 14 and two respectively. Just three attackers were killed, instead of the six that was earlier announced on Sunday, Interior Minister Hamed Bakayoko said Monday.  The lower death toll for the assailants agrees with the claim of responsibility from al-Qaida in the Islamic Maghreb, known as AQIM, which said Sunday that three attackers were killed. The extremist group claimed responsibility for the attack, according to SITE Intelligence Group which monitors jihadi websites.
> 
> ...


----------

